# I have had enough!



## valium (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi there, I have posted here before but think that now I have had enough but need some strength from somewhere. My daughter last night ended up causing a big arguement with my husband last night and we are not speaking. My daughter is doing something that she hates but she did it to make her dad proud but he still does not pay her any attention. I do side with her but then i also get on at her as I will get the flack from her dad. Anyway she was away with some relations talking last night and then came back and said that i was in an abusive relationship the way he is with me, shouting at me all the time, and he has hit me a couple of times over a year ago. My daughter has told someone that she would rather live in care than in our house and i just hope my son does not feel the same, this makes my heart break. 

After this last night I feel that now is the time to do something about it. I have decided that I am going to look for somewhere for me and kids to stay but not tell him just now, we are not speaking anyway. I am going to tidy as much as possible in the house that I can ie papers etc. When I have found somewhere I will tell him. I know that if I tell him now he will be nasty towards me and i hate that. There has been a lot more than this going on as well, I keep a diary and it was only at the end of April i was on about the way he was being, he is also very selfish.

He wants to spend all the money on himself, tells me I am not going out with him etc, hardly speaks to me, I have stopped kissing him in the morning as I get no response back - his kiss to me is tight lipped. I have just had enough and it has been going on now for years and I have put my kids and myself through enough.

I need to know I am doing the right things as I would normally stay for an easy life and that is no longer an option.


----------



## VLR (May 15, 2011)

You need to get out now, without telling your husband where you are. After you leave you need to tell your kids you want better for them than the marriage you've modelled for them and today is the day you start to find a way to get on track. Find a licensed therapist.
If he has hit you, you should leave today, even if he last hit you a year ago. He is likely to get physically violent if he thinks or knows you are leaving, so don't even tell the kids you are all going until you are driving down the road with the suitcases in the trunk.


----------

